# Yes, another CA issue



## Josh_ (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello, first time post here so be gentle  i am fairly new to pen turning, just a few months. I am doing my pens with CA finish and every so often i get some separation? don't really know what to call it. Maybe from when i remove the finished product from the bushings? its usually in the middle of the pen and not the ends. I am using a thin CA and do around 10 coats. Any thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 20, 2011)

it may very well be that. Try waxing the bushings so the CA doesn't stick, then sand off the frills of CA left hanging out with fine sandpaper.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 21, 2011)

Josh, I usually take my skew and very carefully take a light cut at the end of the blank on the bushing.  This gives me a break point away from the wood.  It leaves a small amount of CA on the end of the blank which I then sand off either with papdr on the lathe bed or a sanding jig on the lathe.  The jig is simply the blank squaring tool with the head turned around and some paper stuck to the flat cutter head.  Other than the small glitch, your finish looks good.
Charles


----------



## studioso (Feb 23, 2011)

I had that in the past and now I run an exacto knife with the lathe off! on the edge of the bushing.
personally, id be scared to put wax on the bushing, what if some of it gets on the blanks? 
but I might be wrong


----------



## monophoto (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with Alex - I don't like the idea of getting wax anywhere close to unfinished wood.

I've made some HDPE finishing bushings.  The CA will stick and dry, but it won't adhere, so the plastic bushings pop off more easily than steel bushings.  I still find that it's helpful to carefully (VERY carefully) cut through the finish right at the end of the blank.  The ends remain a bit rough, but can be smoothed with a sanding mill.


----------



## bgio13 (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought the  eliminator finishing bushings from johnnycnc and when I was having issues and can't say enough about them.  Haven't had a problem with CA sticking to bushings since. You can find them here www.penturnersproducts.com


----------



## Lee K (Feb 24, 2011)

all good ideas.  i use UHMW??? (old cutting board material), but I also "cut away" the bushings after every 2nd or 3rd coat ... much less sticking, much less sanding/cleaning up at the end.


----------



## studioso (Feb 24, 2011)

Lee K said:


> all good ideas.  i use UHMW??? (old cutting board material), but I also "cut away" the bushings after every 2nd or 3rd coat ... much less sticking, much less sanding/cleaning up at the end.


old cutting board is most likely HDPE, or high density polyethylene.
this will will work great as bushing, easy to turn, practically no consumer glue will stick to it, however it's probably a bit more slippery than your metal bushing, so you might need to tighten the nut a bit more.


UHMWPE is ultra high molecolar weight polyethylene, which is denser, heavier, even more resistant to abrasion (although I'm sure a gouge will cut it easily -have not tried-) . it is however even more slippery. 
slippery is not necessarily bad: it can save your blank in case of a catch, but some might be bothered by it.


----------



## Lee K (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks alex ... that explains how I can get a cutting board that LOOKS like UHMW but costs about $3 !!!

Makes sense.  Appreciate the insight!


----------



## JDristas (Mar 1, 2011)

I used to buy uhmwpe for my old job, you can get it pretty cheap here.
http://www.iplasticsupply.com
I have some I am planning to make jigs out of.  It cuts like wood.

I will attempt a bushing soon!


----------

